# DROPBOX is it secure to use for a company ?



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

i noticed that dropbox is being famous but i wanted to ask is it prefered to be used on a company where computers are shared not individual computers this means a single user can access all computers?


----------



## iKarnt (Jun 17, 2012)

best practise for a company is to active directory users and provide each one with a "personal" drive. 
The personal drive can be a folder on any server in your infrastructure, such as a file server. Only the administrator + the user will be able to access that folder, making a perfect location for files etc. 
Collaboration documents of non-sensitive nature could use drop box very effectively as this was its primary intention. 
I don't know about "sensitive" document security for dropbox but I have not heard of any breaches with DB systems before.. 
but to be safe - keep them within your organisation.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

That depends how you value confidentiality. Off course DropBox employees can access your files, though there may be policies and rules involved, the fact is that they CAN. 

Why don't you install a Windows server and enable Folder Redirection so people can store their stuff on the server and access it on whichever pc ? A central storage location also makes it easy to back up the data.


----------



## techniquev3 (Jul 3, 2012)

I use drop box for files which I need sharing over the internet for mobility. I wouldn't want to use it for anything that is sensitive or which isn't backed up. No point in risking it when a server can do the same job.


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

As stated above share out user folders in AD. You could even allow "cloud" access if you have a router that support SSL VPN and configure your server correctly.

Dropbox has stated that they can access your files and it's not a large stretch of imagination to wonder who else they share the data with. 
If you insist on using Dropbox I would suggest using a tool such as Truecrypt to encrypt your data.


----------



## TechieNow (Jun 27, 2012)

This has just given me an idea with a future with a hard drive less Pc and their storage or hard drive are hosted on the server, it could happen in the future, but it's always a pain in the *** to pay monthly for nesting on a servers hard drive.


----------



## zudjiian (Aug 3, 2012)

you could always setup an FTP... not hard just takes a little configuration


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Use the Home drive approach. You can also use folder redirection to auto save things to the right drive.

Drop Box is probably "secure", but your users are not. If someone wanted to grab a document and use it at home, then all your internal controls are gone and that document or information could easily end up anywhere! For that reason alone it should not be used in a business.


----------

